# Greetings



## Eco-81 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello to everyone. I stumbled onto this site a while back and have been thoroughly impressed. I have always been an aircraft and WWII history buff (my father was in the USAF) and recently a friend brought me along to an Aces Symposium and it rekindled the old interest. I have since been looking for as much information as i can get on pilots and their aircraft, and sharing that information with my son. Being a Marine myself, i have always tended to favor the F4U and the men who flew them. Any way, thanks for the great site guys and i hope i can contribute some.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard the forum Jarhead!


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Eco!


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2007)

Eco-81 said:


> Hello to everyone. I stumbled onto this site a while back and have been thoroughly impressed. I have always been an aircraft and WWII history buff (my father was in the USAF) and recently a friend brought me along to an Aces Symposium and it rekindled the old interest. I have since been looking for as much information as i can get on pilots and their aircraft, and sharing that information with my son. Being a Marine myself, i have always tended to favor the F4U and the men who flew them. Any way, thanks for the great site guys and i hope i can contribute some.



Welcome Eco if you need specific info I'm sure you stand a good chance of finding it here if it exists.
With the excellent help of Erich and others I found out my Uncles aircraft, mission logs, when and where he came to grief and even the likely name squadron of the ME 110 Luftwaffe pilot who shot him down. I was not only and am very great full to this site, but besides the odd disagreements fruit cakes we get, most of the blokes on here are nice guys (apart from me of course, I'm super nice  ).


----------



## Heinz (Jun 21, 2007)

hey mate, welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site Eco-81.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the site from down under!


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 21, 2007)

From another Aussie. Welcome to the site Eco


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site from the Right coast.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2007)

Great, another Jarhead...


----------

